# MAC hotline UK number?



## Miss_Behave (Feb 1, 2006)

does anybody have the phone # from the UK headquarter? I only have the toll free one and that doesn't work from germany.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 1, 2006)

I have the number to Estee Lauder Companies which deal with the MAC head office,
020 7409 6700.


----------

